# Error loading operating system



## KAKExORxDEATH (Sep 14, 2009)

I have an eMachines c2480. After I restarted it the other day, I got the black screen with "Error Loading Operating System". It's Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition. 

More info on the actual computer here.

BIOS is already arranged to boot from CD, then hard drive, then the floppy.

I have the original restore CDs (CD 1 and CD2) that came with the computer. So I don't own an actual XP CD or anything, just those. 

When I try to reinstall everything (option 1), it warns me that it will clear my hard drive, which I am willing to do. I press "Y" for yes. Then I end up in Symantec 7.0 and I get the following error messages with Symantec Ghost 7.0 window logo:

_ "Can't open R:\C2480.GHO", 
"Can't open R:ghosterr.txt",
Application Error 11000, "Invalid Dump File". _


Now when I try to boot from CD (option 2) I end up with A:/>. I've tried typing "dir" then "ghosterr.exe". But that didn't seem to help. I end up in a similar program like Symantec but for the ghosterr.

Any help would be immensely appreciated. I'm willing to answer any questions you may have. I've tried working on this problem for a few days, but with no results. 

Also, since the computer is kind of old, eMachines won't help us. :/


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
It sounds to me that you may have one of four issues.

The Restore Disc is dirty or scratched.
Try cleaning the Disc or make a copy of this one. Hopefully the burning program will create a new disc successfully.

The CD-rom you are booting from is not reading the Restore Disc correctly.
Try cleaning the CD-rom using a CD-rom Disc cleaner.
Replace the Rom drive with another and see if it will install.

How many DVD/CD-roms are installed?

Ram Issues:
Test the Ram on your system using MEMTEST 86+. A link is under my Signature.
Bad Memory can cause issues with not only an OS install, but many other strange things. The Restore process uses the memory for a "temporary storage space" for files and such before it is loaded into the Harddrive.

The Harddrive has issues.
If you have bad sectors or blocks the Restore CD may not beable to send the info to the Harddive correctly.

Try cleanning the HD using *KILLDISK*. This is a low level format that (so it will take a while) cleans out the Harddrive.

What issues were you having that you needed to Restore the OS?

Bill


----------



## KAKExORxDEATH (Sep 14, 2009)

The CD is very clean.

I have a CD rom and a DVD rom.

i'm going to try the memtest86 and the KILLDISK.

Are you asking what I did before the "error loading operating system" came up? Checking email and such, then the computer froze, so I turned it off. When I turned it back on a little later, that message came up.

EDIT:

i ran memtest86, and i had zero errors after the first pass, although I know one pass may not be enough.

Do you recommend using the KILLDISK?


Also, in case I should download another Booting CD, does anyone have any suggestions of where to find one?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Not sure which Rom drive you are booting from (CD or DVD).
Try the other Rom and see if it will load XP

I am not sure if you can change the Rom boot priority in the BIOS, so you may have to either disconnect the IDE cable from one you tried and make the other one the master Rom drive or switch the drives around. Make sure the jumers are set right and connected to the IDE cable correctly.

Yes I would run Killdisk (You want to format anyway) after you have tried the above.

EDIT: I can't give you an XP boot disc for an OS (Violates Copywrite laws), but there are many Linux versions that are free you can try. 
Bill


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Running Killdisk will wipe the restore partition and your Restore discs will be useless. 
Try booting from a Linux CD to see if your optical drive(s) are functioning properly.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Tyree,

This is just to clarify the OP's issue.

The OP (original Poster) is trying to restore the PC via a Restore CD. I do not believe the computer has a Restore Partition on the Harddrive (Hidden or otherwise due to the age of the computer). Besides as far as I know a Restore CD will configure the Harddrive to restore the OS and any additional items to factory settings (including the restore partition). 
What it may not do is install ALL the drivers as some manufactures will have a seperate driver disc or have them on thier website

The issue here is the Restore CD that he/she does have loads with errors. Just not sure if it is the RESTORE CD DISC (assuming its good as the OP states), the Rom drive he/she is booting from,. faulty RAM or a Harddrive issue (THE BASICS).

Bill


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes I understood the OP's issue but thank you for bringing that to light.


----------



## KAKExORxDEATH (Sep 14, 2009)

I booted from the CD Rom. I've also tried to boot from the DVD Rom. both produce the same error. 

I'll try the IDE cable.

I'll also try to find a free Linux boot. 

I'll keep you updated, thank you.

question: will KILLDISK really make my Restore CDs useless? Is there another step after that?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Killdisk will wipe out the harddrive not the CD-rom.
I do not believe you have a Restore Partiton on the Harddrive (as Tyree mentioned). Emachine does not mention this in thier manual:
http://downloads.emachines.com/userguides/Desktop_UG_Nexgen2_3_en.pdf
Chapter 5

The errors you have posted seem to refer to the Restore CD's themselves (faulty).

Trying a Linux OS will give us a better idea. If it loads it tells us your basic Hardware should be OK (Although it may not load all your drivers).

Here is a free one:
http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

It is an ISO IMAGE FILE, so you will need to burn the file as an image to a CD.

Bill


----------



## KAKExORxDEATH (Sep 14, 2009)

I downloaded and installed "Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop ". Despite the "ghetto" appearance (as my sibling likes to describe it), the computer works. (I'm responding to you from it) 

I'm thinking of finding another version of Linux.

But thank you for all of your help~! I greatly appreciate it. Glad to have it up and running


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am glad to here you were able to install a Linux version without issues.
So it appears the Restore CD's you have are faulty.

You could install a retail version of XP, but that will cost you.
You could also try to locate a restore cd for your computer, but you may run into the same issue.

There are several Linux based distros out there:
Open Suse, Ubuntu, Knoppix etc. that are all FREE.

Bill


----------



## KAKExORxDEATH (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too about the CDs.

Appreciate all of the helpful info!

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There are many versions of Linux. i find Mandriva and Mint the easiest to use until you are more familiar with Linux.


----------

